# Lost GoPro on the Grand



## nickoneil (May 17, 2011)

Yup, joined the swim team by unsuccessfully running the upper hole in Crystal and had the GoPro sheared off my helmet during a flip. It is a Hero4 in a clear, waterproof case. Not sure if it floats all that well, but hopefully would wash up on a beach. Would really love to get the memory card back since it had all our rapids up until that one.

We searched Turquoise eddy that day and didn't see it, and kept an eye out each day afterwards. But no luck.

If you come across one, please email me and let me know. I can give a more accurate description of it, and of course would pay to have it returned to me.

Cheers and happy boating!
-Nick


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Nick, sorry to hear about your loss, hopefully the river gods will resurrect it from the river for you. 

I'm curious about how it got "sheared" off. How was it mounted and what actually broke? Maybe you can describe what was actually left afterwards?

Thanks


----------



## nickoneil (May 17, 2011)

Well, it was all a bit unclear. But I had a helmet mount and when I flipped I must have smashed the helmet on an ammo can or something under the raft. (REALLY glad I had a helmet.) After I got back into the raft, I looked at the helmet. There was a big dent right behind where the camera mount was, and only a little of the sticky tape left on the helmet. 

So unless more damage happened to it than I am aware, it should be the entire camera housing and mount base, with almost all the sticky material still attached.

Should also mention that I lost it on September 20th, 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. It all happens so quick, doesn't it? We had a flip there also in early Sept. I ran the right side with no problem, but another boat got pushed into the hole.

I've been wondering how well the sticky stuff really works on those mounts. I have a short thin cord tied from the camera to the helmet to (hopefully)keep the camera attached if something fails. 

Glad you're ok.


----------



## nickoneil (May 17, 2011)

Yup, I was 1 out of 6 that ran the right side and didn't break that second lateral in time. I will definitely tether it to my helmet next time.

For the record I had the sticky mount on there for over a year and it lasted through plenty of big rapids. Just not underwater 

Thanks for the well wishes and hope you're getting on the water soon.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

And this is why I tether it no matter where the camera is (bow, stern, helmet, etc). Sorry about your loss. Should be some good footage if and when it is found.


----------

